# Question for Lovers of Make-up in Maryland



## hypnoticpoison (Oct 10, 2011)

[h=1]Is a makeup artistry certificate similar to a license?[/h]  	*I live in Maryland and as of October 2008, a bill was passed that make-up artists will no longer need to obtain a license, only a certificate. Will that mean I'm still certified as a make-up artist and have more chances to get jobs in the cosmetics business (like cosmetic counters, salons that do makeup, and such).*


----------



## LC (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey there, I was actually living in MD at that time when they did away with the certificate. It means they did away with the certification and that you no longer are required to be certified to do makeup. So basically, in MD, there's no such thing as a certified makeup artist. You are either licensed or not. You can't work in a salon or spa without a cosmetologists or estetician's license, which is roughly 1600 and 600 hours respectively to obtain those licenses, not to mention about 10k $$ to take the schooling for it. However, if you're just freelancing or trying to do retail makeup stuff, you can still do it w/o the license.


----------



## hypnoticpoison (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for your feedback.  So, it's not worth it if I want to work at Sephora or MAC to obtain a job of that sort in cosmetics? :/ Because I was thinking about applying to Von Lee for schooling.


----------



## LC (Oct 20, 2011)

no...gosh no. don't go to school in order to work retail. When i was living there, mac hired me as a makeup artist and i hadnt had any schooling at all. that was in 07 too


----------



## hypnoticpoison (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, not just for retail, but I understand what you mean. Really? I thought it was so much more difficult to get a job at MAC.


----------

